# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  Why js,css,lib didn't load from wwwroot?

## Winanjaya

I made a simple ASP MVC (Net Core 3.1) , I leave it as standard, and deploy it under a subfolder of the Apache (/var/www/html/myapps/app/v1)

I started the kestrel without any errors, I access the page (ie. https://example.com/myapps/app/v1), it shows but some css, js, lib don't load properly (ERR_ABORTED 404 (Not Found), I see they are already in the www-root folder.

what did I miss?





```

public class Startup
    {
        public Startup(IConfiguration configuration)
        {
            Configuration = configuration;
        }

        public IConfiguration Configuration { get; }

        // This method gets called by the runtime. Use this method to add services to the container.
        public void ConfigureServices(IServiceCollection services)
        {
            services.AddControllersWithViews();
        }

        // This method gets called by the runtime. Use this method to configure the HTTP request pipeline.
        public void Configure(IApplicationBuilder app, IWebHostEnvironment env)
        {
            if (env.IsDevelopment())
            {
                app.UseDeveloperExceptionPage();
            }
            else
            {
                app.UseExceptionHandler("/Home/Error");
                // The default HSTS value is 30 days. You may want to change this for production scenarios, see https://aka.ms/aspnetcore-hsts.
                app.UseHsts();
            }

            app.UseHttpsRedirection();
            app.UseStaticFiles();

            app.UseRouting();

            app.UseAuthorization();

            app.UseEndpoints(endpoints =>
            {
                endpoints.MapControllerRoute(
                    name: "default",
                    pattern: "{controller=Home}/{action=Index}/{id?}");
            });
        }
```

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

I cant read you errors, it always better just to add them as text rather than as an image so we can actually read them !

Where have you put your script & link reference lines for your javascript & css files ?

----------


## Winanjaya

Hi, 

*
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)*

bootstrap.min.css:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
bootstrap.bundle.min.js:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
jquery.min.js:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
site.js:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
/favicon.ico:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
site.css:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
bootstrap.min.css:1          Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)

and *yes, I already put them in my _layout.cshtml*



```
[root@iZk1aa2qin3uxnqh8agvrmZ ~]# httpd -v
Server version: Apache/2.4.6 (CentOS)
Server built:   Nov 16 2020 16:18:20
[root@iZk1aa2qin3uxnqh8agvrmZ ~]#
```

*my kestrel*



```
[Service]
WorkingDirectory=/var/www/html/prime/test/v1
ExecStart=/usr/bin/dotnet /var/www/html/prime/test/v1/WebApplication4.dll
Restart=always
# Restart service after 10 seconds if the dotnet service crashes:
RestartSec=10
KillSignal=SIGINT
SyslogIdentifier=dotnet-example
User=root
Environment=ASPNETCORE_ENVIRONMENT=Production
Environment=DOTNET_PRINT_TELEMETRY_MESSAGE=false

# How many seconds to wait for the app to shut down after it receives the initial interrupt signal.
# If the app doesn't shut down in this period, SIGKILL is issued to terminate the app.
# The default timeout for most distributions is 90 seconds.
TimeoutStopSec=90

[Install]
```

*my httpd.conf*



```
<VirtualHost *:443>

    ServerName apps.example.com
    ServerAlias apps.example.com
    ServerAdmin info@example.com

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    <Directory /var/www/html>
        Options -Indexes +FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
    </Directory>

    <Location /myapps/test/v1/>
      ProxyPreserveHost On
      ProxyPass http://localhost:5003/
      ProxyPassReverse http://localhost:5003/
      Require all granted
    </Location>
```

I expect I can access it with something like this: *https://apps.example.com/myapps/test/v1*

please help, this's strange for me..

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

Well your errors suggest that bootstrap is failing to load. 

How are you linking to bootstrap? have you downloaded it locally? or are you using a CDN ? 

If you have it locally is it being built and included in your deploy package?

----------

